# How is your testosterone level?



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I saw this quote today while reading The Anarchist's Tool chest and it got me thinking. Chris Schwarz says "Having a good hatchet in your hand is a safe, effective and medically proven way to raise your testosterone level. It is a great thing to be sharpening when your daughter's date shows up at the house. Oh, and it is useful for woodwork as well."

Being a father of a daughter who successfully survived her teenage years, I would agree about it's use for perspective sutiors. However, my question to you is do you use a carpenter's hatchet in your woodworking and if so, what do you use and how do you incorporate it into your work?

I have seen a number for sale. For example Lie-Nielson has one for about $100…










http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=558

Any recommendations for a good tool? Do you use a vintage tool? Any photos?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

My fiance' told me that she wants a hatchet of her own. This is a true story. She couldn't give me an example of one thing she'd do with it. It made me nervous, so it is forbidden.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^ He said "Forbidden" in the same paragraph as "she" and "her"... lol ... someday you will understand my mirth, grasshopper…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually have (and have actually used) a PLUMB-branded Boy Scout hatchet that was my oldest brother's, from the 60s. It's good when pulled along an edge, like a drawknife, to hog off material that has been otherwise scored by chopping. It's beveled on both sides of the edge, though, so not a true carpenter's tool, alas. But I think I'll get by.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have used a hatchet…but I cant say for wood working…I do have two daughters though…so I can see the virtue in keeping it sharp…and around…or around to sharpen?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Kind of like cleaning your gun in that country song…..

Al, LOL. I would have thought that what she would using the hatchet for would be obvious…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Seriously, I have and use my little campers hatchet….I used it alot when I was building and framing…it is great for cutting slots in studs….etc. I have seen carving hatchets in several catalogs….but have not really found any need for one in my finish woodworking. There are many tools that do the work that an axe could do….without the serious dangers involved (a spokeshave for shaving long pieces, a chisel for chipping off smaller pieces….etc…etc.).

Now, as a deterrent….a hatchet is one great piece of discouragement….i.e. the possible suitor….the possible competitor..the guy demanding your money or wallet…..the jerk that cuts you off on the highway…..quite a few possible uses in that regards…LOL


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hatchet skills are great to build on in old school galoot woodworking, I know Roy Underhill is big on using one from cutting out various shapes verses always using a bow/frame saw, etc. With that said I have used one a little here and there but still love using a handsaw, cope, or bow saw mostly for all of my handtool projects. Lie Nielson is top shelf though…..if you are going that route. The Hatchet is traditionaly the wood and wheelrights way, in reading the Wheelrights Shop text….you will read and learn much of how these incredible artisans used one…..just be careful and have fun!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope… Use it only for fixin for a fire…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

My ex-girlfriend's Dad was actually cleaning guns on his porch when I picked her up on our first date. If he was sharpening a hatchet with a rock whilst wearing overalls and drinking rye from a mason jar, perhaps it would have made more of an impression.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I know of an Antiques store I will have to check out that had a bunch of hachets. See if I can find a Carpenter's version there. Not sure I want to plunk down $100 just to try one out.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely useful for framing, whether notching out birdmouths in rafters or slots in studs. I've also been known to make a tomato stake with one…and similarly, to stake out a refenence string for gardening, or whatnot.

I also used it's larger cousin, the ax, to remove roots from my stubborn, long gone Bradford pear tree.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i've used one for rough shaping bowl blanks. that was before i had a good sized bandsaw.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Old Hatchets seem to sell for a lot on Ebay. I have used them for splitting firewood but cant think of a use for one in my shop.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not able to post pics at the moment, but I have a "Box Hatchet". As the name implies, a tool that is used to seal, open, disassemble, or destroy boxes and crates. I bought the one in the link. Its far from refined….....and far from $100. I typically use it to bust-up pallets or some other type of destructive activity. Its a cheap tool that everyone could use from time to time.

http://www.garrettwade.com/box-hatchet/p/08A01.01/


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

When I was a kid, bout 50 years ago, Stanley Tools had a handle mill in town. It was a source of income for some folks around here to make hickory splits for the handle mill. It was amazing to watch how some people could take a stump about 2 ft in diameter and 1-1/2 to 2 ft long and reduce it to little sticks that were 2" x 2" x whatever the log length was. Splayed that sucker open like a "blooming onion" just using a carpenter's hatchet. And some of these guys could make 1000's of those splits in a day; for a nickel each.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There are specific designs for hatchets used in woodworking - 
the style meant for splitting firewood is of limited usefulness, but
a hatchet with one side forged flush and honed sharp can be 
used for a variety of planing, shaving, shaping and chiseling cuts.

Such a tool is a real timesaver to those engaged in certain forms
of traditional chairmaking and other green wood crafts.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Al, check your fiance's underwear drawer, my money says there is a hatchet there or will be soon. I love my husband but if he told me I couldn't have a hatchet I would so get it anyway.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey a few years back my wife asked for a Claymore sword for Christmas. I got it for her. A rather impressive thing to leave standing in the corner. Not much good for wood work but I pitty the fool who trys to come in the door when I away, of course I pitty the fool who trys to come through the door when I'm home. He'll meet something quit a bit smaller, 45 ACP.
No really I do have a carpenter's ax someplace and the only thing I really ever used it for was ax throwing. I have done a lot of reading about the old ways of doing wood work and watched Roy Underhill and I guess they can be a rather efficent wood working tool.
MIKE


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

If you ever make a chair out of green wood you'll use a hatchet a lot.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

From the book it sounded like there are lots of uses in furnature making. So far it does not sound like too many folks are doing it.

4 Dogs here Mike, though I think they are far from lethal.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I use one on occasion. Sometimes to get the end of a log ready for tenon on my log tenon jig. As for my daughters suitors I went the hillbilly route as well. I'm not really that partial to automatic shotguns, but the rapid fire of a 12 gauge will get a young teenagers attention. I always had one in my toolbox when i did carpentry. You never knew when you'd have to "hack" something out of the way. Its actually a pretty good way to quickly cut a live electric wire that you can't find the source of. (assuming its a wooden or plastic handle of course)


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

If you're going to buy, go for something Norwegian, like Gransfors Bruks or Wetterlings. Buy one and treat it well and you'll never have to buy another.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have several roofing hatchets that work great with both wood and asphalt shingles, regular hatchets
also, if you can find some of the old Keen Kutter hatchets, they are great, they also made some good
wood chisels, getting harder to find now, and the prices are going up.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Personally I think the use of Hatchet is flirting with disaster.

*;-)*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, Mike… Thanks for that ! I always thought they had two guitarists. I see three !


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Good video Mike, had not thought about them for a while.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

After seeing this photo of Al's fiance', I am not sure why he is worried about a little old hatchet…


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Wetterlings is an awesome axe and cheaper than Granfors. I have the bearded version.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They look pretty nice.

http://www.garrettwade.com/product.asp?pn=25S02.01&SID=W6061004&creative=%7Bcreative%7D&EID=Garrett+Wade&gclid=CKX7p_-go6oCFcgZQgodT00lWQ


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Al*, Does the name "Lorana Bobbit" mean anything to you or ring a bell? ;-)

Hatchets are a lot easier to throw than a knife; that alone makes them handy when your 45 isn't ;-))

I have a couple broad hatchets. I have been trying o learn how to trim timber flat and square, but I really don't use them for any projects other than that curiosity.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr. Bobbit was lucky the blender wasn't sitting out on the counter top that night.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I get a sense she is not one to mess around with.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL! I have a funny story to share at my expense. I like to lift weights and fancy myself a manly man. I got my doctor to run a free testosterone on me, expecting to be able to brag about it; perhaps even supplying him with a gold standard sample for his lab. He came back: "average". He also told me, "you're only as old as you feel". I replied, "but I feel like I'm 70". He had nothing for me.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

lol. Time to get yourself a carpenter's axe…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

And how. I was thinking more a battle axe.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Just as long as we don't have to see photos of you in any tight fitting metal viking outfits…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

NO? On second thought then, I'll probably just get that carpenter's axe you were talking about


----------



## Lalaland (Jul 5, 2007)

Have no daughters but always thought that sharpening a good hatchet while repeating the words of Bill Engval to the boy she brought home would deter any suspicious behavior …

"Son, this is my daughter. I love her. Now if you have any ideas of huggin or kissin her, just remember this …. I have no problem going BACK to prison".

I've always wondered if the Gransford Bruks tools were worth the price.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*I've always wondered if the Gransford Bruks tools were worth the price.*

Probably not for for cutting firewood;-)) Just like every other facet of life, I'm sure a pro can tell the difference in a heart beat.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I think I'll give this topic the axe. LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know. These things have lives of their own.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

I didn't read every answer but I bought a really nice small hatchet from Drew [email protected] Country Workshops. He has them handmade in Sweden. Perfect for spoon carving and he has other sizes.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a vintage one with a single bevel on the right hand side. It's for hogging material away in a real hurry and you can use it to roughly flatten a surface that may not have split well.

Either a hatchet or a drawknife, the really do the same work, just in VERY different ways.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The young lady in the photo definitely makes a statement. However, she needs to work on her shooting form a bit. My wife took a handgun safety course and beat two sheriff's deputies who were teaching the class.
(I'm ex-Army and smallbore competition, in case you are wondering.)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I had an old (50 years) half hatchet that I always kept in my traveling toolbox. When I was working on-site, that hatchet with it's razor sharp edge would be my tool of choice for jobs like trimming down a tight door in it's frame. It wasn't a classic; I think it was a Sears tool. I think I still have the blade without the handle.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to get one. Not sure I will lay out the money for a top of the line tool. I will see if I can find an old one somewhere.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't let Mads see this. He'll probably make one with a scabbard by the time you get yours in the mail, Wayne


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked up a Plumb a few years ago with the hidden handle cracks under electrical tape..
5 or 10 bucks, made my own offset handle from some birtch firewood..
That after my local hardware guy went the WHOLE extra mile trying to get a factory replacement from Plumb..
Nothing in old stock and Plumb quit that some 5 years earler..(gotta love the old line hardware stores..especialy when the head guy and his brother were classmates in hi school..)
But it's a lovely axe, took a great edge once I got rid of the angle grinder skew someone'd created..Line, fellah, IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE FLAT ON ONE SIDE !..Geeze, dosen't anyone TEACH anything anymore..I've also got a number 4 plane blade done..and I mean DONE..both sides of the "edge" with an angle grinder..in my hall of shame collection..


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> *Now, as a deterrent.*...a hatchet is one great piece of discouragement….i.e. the possible suitor….the possible competitor..the guy demanding your money or wallet….*.the jerk that cuts you off on the highway*.....quite a few possible uses in that regards…LOL
> 
> - reggiek


I never got that good at throwing them.


----------

